# GTI custom Subwoofer/amp installs?



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

I planning on making a fiberglass enclosure for my amp/subs but I am curious to see what you guys have done to your GTIs. Could you guys post some pics of your systems?
BTW what size subwoofers would you guys recommend? I am guessing 12 is pretty over kill? 
Thanks


----------



## MF Green (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: GTI custom Subwoofer/amp installs? (bboy_jon)*

four 15s.
done.


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

^^^ nice pics?
if you check the link in my Sig, i did a false floor and a simple box


----------



## MF Green (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (Scrambles)*

thats what i was suggesting to you.
i have a 12 in a borted box with fiberglass over the front bridged to a rockford fosgate 301s punch.
you did a good job on your false floor setup. i was going to do something similar but my friend freaked my girlfriend out saying itd catch fire. when i saw your thread, i showed her and laughed.


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

haha, yah. I have a fan in there now. even without it, your not gonna catch fire. the amps shut off if it gets too hot.


----------



## MF Green (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (Scrambles)*

thats what i kept telling her. i was gonna wire a fan or two in there too.
but when she wasnt lookin, i put an amp in the dash where the passenger side airbag used to be for the four mains.








shh..


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

hehe, nice! don't get in an accident with her, or she'll wonder why an amp hit her and not an airbag, even tho im sure they'll feel the same lol.


----------



## alwazkul (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: GTI custom Subwoofer/amp installs? (bboy_jon)*






_Modified by alwazkul at 8:21 AM 1-31-2010_


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

While I love the old school EQ, that's the wrong way to position your subwoofers.


----------



## Andrew McDermott (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

single 12 in the spare tire comp. When I redo it, I'm gonna use 8 JL Audio 6W3v3-4's. I think it will sound better and always wanted to do a system with 6 1/2's and 8's.










_Modified by Andrew McDermott at 5:35 PM 2-1-2010_


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Andrew McDermott)*

That looks awesome. Does anyone have any good fiberglass enclosures? I am trying to get into it and I cant find many on cardomain; for some reason when you filter to highest rated a/v you get a bunch of cars with no av at all...


----------



## GAGS (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bboy_jon)*

http://www.freewebs.com/uber-s...n.htm
check these out - they look good. I will be ordering one very shortly.


----------



## EdsASuffix (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: GTI custom Subwoofer/amp installs? (bboy_jon)*

Here's mine, with the floor off, only raises the rear floor 3" Fiberglass box made by another member on here. Fits snugly inside the spare tire. So i maintain a full size spare. JL 13TW5, with a HD600 amp driving the sub and front component speakers.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: GTI custom Subwoofer/amp installs? (EdsASuffix)*

/\ Neat


----------



## JoBu (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: GTI custom Subwoofer/amp installs? (bboy_jon)*

MKV? If so I highly recommend the Audio Integrations side-mount with an Image Dynamics IDQ10. The enclosure is top notch and the sub is fantastic...best I've had out of about 6. I run it off the sub channel of a PDX-5 under the driver seat.
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...03934


----------



## buggydubbin (Jul 3, 2009)

two twelve inch kicker l7's in my 84 bunny


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: (buggydubbin)*

How are dual 12's? I just found out that I still have my old 12's from back when I had a sedan. I was leaning towards 10s, even 8s as I think 12s might be over kill...
How are they?


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

i like mine alot! they hit real nice! lots o' vibrations


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: (Scrambles)*

Im going for something like this
http://www.tccustomsaudio.com/gallery/dual12.jpg
or like this
http://www.dynamicsubwooferenc...id=35
Would 12s fit if they were oriented like that? 
Also, how would I secure something like that? Velcro on the bottom? Any "better" ways of securing it?


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (bboy_jon)*


----------



## G-Shock (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: GTI custom Subwoofer/amp installs? (JoBu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoBu* »_MKV? If so I highly recommend the Audio Integrations side-mount with an Image Dynamics IDQ10. The enclosure is top notch and the sub is fantastic...best I've had out of about 6. I run it off the sub channel of a PDX-5 under the driver seat.
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...03934

Great build I wish Audio Integrations made an enclosure for the MKIV.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: GTI custom Subwoofer/amp installs? (G-Shock)*

Yeah, if they did I would get one :/


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: GTI custom Subwoofer/amp installs? (EdsASuffix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsASuffix* »_Here's mine, with the floor off, only raises the rear floor 3" Fiberglass box made by another member on here. Fits snugly inside the spare tire. So i maintain a full size spare. JL 13TW5, with a HD600 amp driving the sub and front component speakers. 









I made this setup for him:


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: GTI custom Subwoofer/amp installs? (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_
I made this setup for him:









and how does that sound when it's "boomin" if you will?


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: GTI custom Subwoofer/amp installs? (heimbachae)*

Nice! I am kind of starting to have second thoughts about fiberglassing...perhaps I should just do a false floor type deal...Fiberglass seems like it might be too flashy...I cant decide


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Fg only has to be "flashy" if you want it to be "flashy"


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

well if I do do fg, its def. gonna be painted and what not


----------

